# Omul şi-a cumpărat un bilet.



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,

-Omul *şi*-a cumpărat un bilet de autobuz.

Traducerea mea:
-The man bought a bus ticket.

Ce înseamnă _şi _în acest caz?


----------



## areki

The man bought himself a bus ticket

*Nu este neapărat necesar, doar accentuează ideea că biletul este ptr „el”, nu ptr altcineva*


*Eu mi-am cumpărat *
_*Tu ţi-ai cumpărat*_
_*Noi ne-am cumpărat*_


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc,am înţeles acum.


----------



## farscape

*îşi* - pronume posesiv (îşi + a cumpăra -> îşi cumpără, şi-a cumpărat)

*a cumpărat (un) bilet* este ambiguu: pentru sine însuşi sau pentru altcineva
*şi-**a cumpărat bilet* este explicit: biletul este pentru sine îsuşi

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc din nou Farscape.


----------

